# zMotion's 9/11 Memorial ride was a great success!



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

Joy and I took our tandem and joined 30 members of CSP Express Bicycle Club and 300 other riders for a 9/11 memorial Ride, sponsored by zMotion Racing. Despite Joy's apprehension, we decided to do the B ride, 44 mi at 18 - 22 mph. Joy did really well. The solo rides we are doing has really helped her build leg strength and stamina and endurance. I was really proud of her. As always.

On the return from the turn around from Lake Worth the B group swelled as drop outs from the A group (65 mi, 23 + mph) joined us. On the way back they pushed the pace, and after about 36 mi, although we were doing 21, the pack pulled away. We just took it easy the last 8 miles.

I want to give a shout out to the Broward and Palm Beach County Sheriff's Motorcycle patrol who provided police escort the entire ride, and made the trip safe and enjoyable.

Kudos go to zMotion Racing who sponsored and organized the ride, arranged the police escort, and provided a great buffet brunch for all the riders. It was a great event.

Ride Details

Pictures to follow.


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

*Finally!*

Just got a pic from this ride. I don't know if there are others, but this is one I was looking for.

My stoker and I are joined by Sandi, another club member and co-worker with Joy.


----------

